# New picture of Maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just received a new picture of my beautiful girl:wub: it won't be long before she is in my arms:wub: I'm trying not to get excited, but it's REALLY getting hard


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How can you NOT get excited. Look at that adorable face. I would be so impatient.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We can't wait either.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Woohoo! She's so beautiful. You must be counting down the days!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW! Maddie is more beautiful every time I see her. My heart would be beating a million times a minute until I had her in my arms~I'm Sooo excited for you!
When is the day Paula?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'M EXCITED:chili::chili: She's so beautiful, Paula. I know that you can't wait. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how darling she is!!! I know that you're excited to get her home!! Heck!! We're all excited too!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful girl. I can only imagine how excited you must be!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> WOW! Maddie is more beautiful every time I see her. My heart would be beating a million times a minute until I had her in my arms~I'm Sooo excited for you!
> When is the day Paula?


 
We heard from the courier, as of now we are looking at the end of next week, but it's not confirmed yet.
Every time I get a picture she looks different, I'm so glad Lucille has grown her hair out. 
I have been busy trying to get my foot healed, still not able to put weight on it:blink:, but the time as flown by so now I can start getting excited :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The end of next week or this coming week? I am thrilled for you, Lorin & Mathilda! I will pray all goes well. I know not being completely fit will give you "fits" but it will all work out well in the end. She is a little beauty!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's precious!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Next week, we are hoping for


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She's beautiful! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

She is so beautiful & lovable. I'd be excited too Laura😍


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> We heard from the courier, as of now we are looking at the end of next week, but it's not confirmed yet.
> Every time I get a picture she looks different, I'm so glad Lucille has grown her hair out.
> I have been busy trying to get my foot healed, still not able to put weight on it:blink:, but the time as flown by so now I can start getting excited :chili::chili:


Omg...this is so exciting! I'm sure you will get her next week! I cant tell you enough how excited I am for you!
Love Maddys hair getting long too, she is such a little princess.
Take care of that foot. It's a long slow recovery but worth it in the end. No more throbbing bunion pain...absolutely one of the worse pains I have ever felt. Xo


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's such a beautiful little girl, you're gonna love her so much. I'm so happy for you & glad we're going to be "related"!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Maddie is really an adorable little Malt!! And I am sure that you are counting the "minutes" until she arrives!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: Got my fingers and toes crossed for all to go well.

The couriers can have obstacles, because they are usually airline employees who fly on standby. But things usually turn out fine. 


Come home Maddie! :chili: :cheer: arty:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I would be over the moon excited😄 so happy for you💖🐾❤


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Maddie is absolutely gorgeous! I can hardly wait, so I know you must be beside yourself! Riley came by courier in the winter and this expecting Mom was a mess! It got cancelled twice due to weather! Got my paws crossed that Maddie will be in your arms next week!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous. I know each day will seem like weeks!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, she is beautiful! I can't wait for you to get her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, Maddie is GORGEOUS!!! :wub2: I know i would be going crazy right now waiting to find out when i'm going to get my baby. I know you wanted to grow her coat out and you got a great head start, her coat will be to the floor in no time.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's beautiful! I can't wait til she's in your arms!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what? get excited Paula! yay! it's not every day you get to wait and think about the day she comes home. And I hope you are feeling better each day.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How can you not be excited? Look at that beautiful face!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm excited alright just trying to control my feelings, I wish she was on my lap right now. You are suppose to keep my mind off of this lol
Your going to be so tired of hearing about my girls, and all the pictures:innocent:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh boy :chili::chili::chili:I mean oh girl :chili::chili::chili:I'm excited too. The week will fly by, and then it will be as if she has always been a part of your family and a part of your heart. She is just gorgeous.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is gorgeous! Soo happy for you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She is so pretty. I can't wait until you get her and we can hear all about her and Matilda.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:chili::chili::chili: Getting closer.....:chili::chili: Getting more excited..:chili::chili: She is getting more and more beautiful by the day:wub: Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula, are you excited???????


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula, Lucille showed me this picture of Maddy a couple of days ago. I just love her, she is so pretty. Can't wait until you have her home. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Soooooo EXCITED :chili::chili:

I haven't heard back from the courier :blush: I'm going to start chewing on my finger nails:w00t:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a pretty girl! I am so excited for you, Paula!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Soooooo EXCITED :chili::chili:
> 
> I haven't heard back from the courier :blush: I'm going to start chewing on my finger nails:w00t:


 I'm sure you are.....

as long as you are not starting on the dog chewies!:w00t:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Waiting for the great news that she is in your arms.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Still haven't heard back from the courier :blush: if I don't get a call tomorrow I need to get a hold of Lucille, I know she wants Maddie to be with us. You'll be the first to know when I hear something


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She is such a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Can not wait for the news and pictures. Maybe today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:dancing banana::jackrabbitslims:I got a call tonight:chili: I'll know in two days what day I will meet my little Maddie :wub: hopefully very soon:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh! Air travel in the winter......:smstarz: Got my fingers crossed for good weather and no delays or cancellations!!!!!!


Paula, I think we're all just as excited as you!!! :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

This is so exciting!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had several delays when I got Dewey. Lots of ups and downs. Hopefully you'll have her soon!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I know you're beside yourself! I was a mess after the second delay due to weather! I've got my paws crossed!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:sHa_banana::sHa_banana:Whoop Whoop Whoooooooo:sHa_banana::sHa_banana: Great News Paula!!!!!!!!!!!Can't Wait till she is Home and in Your Arms :chili::dancing banana::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't wait!!! Lots of pictures Paula...PLEEEEEAAAAASE!!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Maddie is beyond precious! I can really well imagine how excited you must be!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

How exciting!!! She is so beautiful!! Also, I just love the photo of your pup with the ball in her mouth!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mad-die Mad-die Mad-die. Hope you have her in your arms soon!


----------

